

7 Social Sites for Music Lovers - ariannaodell
http://www.social3i.com/7-social-sites-for-music-lovers/

======
VicT11
I wonder why there isn't more publicity on rexly.com? It seems like an awesome
service, filling a niche in a way that's different from the typical music
start up.

